# Mash Paddle 2007, Is It A Lager, An Ale? - It's A Kolsch!



## wee stu (27/10/06)

The brains trust behind the all grain Mash Paddle competition has been in clamorous consultation, trying to decide what challenge to set for 2007. 

Following the success of this years Robust Porter competition, it was felt a distinctly contrasting, yet equally demanding, style was called for.

Early, Caledonian accented, pleas for a speciality crystal rye category were dispensed with. Rather harshly and peremptorily, in my opinion. Lighter bodied ales and lagers from Belgium, the Old Country and the Americas, were invited on to the dance floor, but ultimately failed to impress. Their dance cards will be filled in future years.

A consensus gradually emerged. For a pale and delicate flower of beer, rarely seen on Antipodean shores, but with a world wide reputation. 

A beer with a certain degree of mystique and mystery.

A style requiring both the skills of ale production, with close attention to temperature control (in both mashing and fermentation), and the patience of a lager brewers cold conditioning techniques. 

An ale that often has to fight a lonely corner in the lager categories of other competitions.

A beer of elegant simplicity, and few hiding places for brewing indiscretions, which still allows scope for the individual brewers interpretation. 

A beer of moderate alcoholic strength.

*Kolsch*. The top fermented, cold conditioned, light and clear ale of Cologne, in the Rhineland of Germany.

The BJCP defines the style here: http://www.bjcp.org/styles04/Category6.html#style6C

This will form the template for the Mash Paddle guidelines. As with all ANAWBS guidelines, the final version for our competition will be posted on the ANAWBS website, and here, by the end of November.

Other web references abound for the style here are just a few to whet the appetite:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K%C3%B6lsch_(beer)
http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art27982.asp
http://www.bodensatz.com/staticpages/index...020510221304290

The brewers of AHB have also shown considerable appreciation in previous threads. here, here, and here, just for starters. 

We invite you all to add to these discussions further on this new Mash Paddle Kolsch thread.

Prost! May the all grain battle for the 2007 Kolsch mash paddle begin!


----------



## Aaron (27/10/06)

An excellent choice. This is a style that will really push the brewer and brewing technique. I look forward to putting my Kolsch up against the masses.


----------



## Ross (27/10/06)

Great choice  

A style i've never made, but been intending to for ages - last night at our brew meet one of the guys brought in a flagon of Kolsch poured direct from a bright tank in Germany a few days earlier - delicious. Really looking forward to this one...

cheers Ross


----------



## Stuster (27/10/06)

Great choice. :super: 

I think there are a few Sydney brewers whose Kolsch's I've had the pleasure of tasting that will/should be entering.

And I think I know what the next Style of the Week should be. :lol:


----------



## hughman666 (27/10/06)

dean from colonial brewing kindly advised me of the recipe for their spruiker's challenge if anybody is interested...


----------



## Aaron (27/10/06)

This one style where the recipe should be pretty basic. So long as you are in the ball park you should be ok. This style tests if you can really brew.


----------



## Kai (27/10/06)

Aaron said:


> An excellent choice. This is a style that will really push the brewer and brewing technique. I look forward to putting my Kolsch up against the masses.



And if he does, quail in fear. Aaron's last koelsch was bang on the mark.

Looking forward to this one, the style's not only challenging in production but in timing. It's delicate enough that too old or too young will both screw it.


----------



## wee stu (27/10/06)

Kai said:


> Looking forward to this one, the style's not only challenging in production but in timing. It's delicate enough that too old or too young will both screw it.



Thankfully, with the judging to be held in October 2007, and closing date for entries to be some time in September, there is plenty of time to experiment in getting the timing right  

I have a feeling that, once people have tried this style, it is one they won't mind having another go at and seeking to master :super: 

Final confirmed dates for all of this will come out between now and the end of the year.


----------



## Weizguy (27/10/06)

After tasting a Reissdorf imported Kolsch, and Luke's Kolsch at Potters, I'm very keen to get into a few experimental 25 litre batches this Summer.

Whatever the result of the mash paddle, I'll see if I did a good job of culturing Duff's Kolsch yeast and I'd love to have a go at brewing the winner's recipe.

Didn't get into the last mash paddle. Was initially keen (like I am now), but ran into distractions and the obsession with making my weird beers.

Hope the competition's strong, and really have no doubt that it will be.
I just need to get a few "obligation" brews out of the way and get into some serious Kolsch-ing.

BTW, [email protected] tells me the pronunciation is phonetically Kurlsh. Either way, it's a fine Hybrid Lager (BJCP).

Onya Stu, awrabest :beerbang: (he he)

Seth out


----------



## /// (27/10/06)

Les the Weizguy said:


> BTW, [email protected] tells me the pronunciation is phonetically Kurlsh. Either way, it's a fine Hybrid Lager (BJCP).



To brew this style it has to be done with the correct yeast. If you tame the yeast you tame the beer, dont tame the yeast you end up with Ninny Beer!

Happy to pass on an AHB bulk buy price closer to the time via shop.nnlbeersupplies.com.au . If you have tried Lukes Kolsch you''ll know there is no currency in cutting corners and using a ninny lager yeast... none at all... (hence his awards won at AIBA)

Scotty


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/10/06)

/// said:


> To brew this style it has to be done with the correct yeast. If you tame the yeast you tame the beer, dont tame the yeast you end up with Ninny Beer!



To which there is only one yeast (well actually 2) Wyeast 2565. The famed "lark's vomit" yeast (or Whitelabs WLP029).

Basically the proverbial ugly duckling that becomes the beautiful swan after sufficient cold conditioning. :super: 

Bring on the Kolsch. :beer: 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (28/10/06)

I know using a kolsch yeast is supposedly an important part of this beer, but i've drunk a superb example brewed with good old US56, infact it's the nicest one I've tried to date - question is, would it have been better with a different yeast - Hmmmm, think I'll be brewing a couple of split batches this summer... 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Aaron (28/10/06)

Ross said:


> I know using a kolsch yeast is supposedly an important part of this beer, but i've drunk a superb example brewed with good old US56, infact it's the nicest one I've tried to date - question is, would it have been better with a different yeast - Hmmmm, think I'll be brewing a couple of split batches this summer...
> 
> Cheers Ross


I'm sure it was a lovely beer. However, have you tried one of the classic examples of the style? You really need that yeast to get that character in my opinion. It gives a really special character that us56 could not hope to deliver.

That said the Wyeast 2565 is a bugger to work with. The stuff is just so powdery and will jump back up into solution if you look at it the wrong way.


----------



## Ross (28/10/06)

Aaron said:


> However, have you tried one of the classic examples of the style? You really need that yeast to get that character in my opinion. It gives a really special character that us56 could not hope to deliver.



Sure have Aaron, as mentioned in my first post - & i'm certainly not arguing the point - was just pointing out the nicest one i've tasted so far was with US-56, so really keen to make the same recipe alongside one made with a proper kolsch yeast, which i'm hoping will lift it a few notches - time will tell  

Cheers Ross...


----------



## DJR (28/10/06)

Ross said:


> I know using a kolsch yeast is supposedly an important part of this beer, but i've drunk a superb example brewed with good old US56, infact it's the nicest one I've tried to date - question is, would it have been better with a different yeast - Hmmmm, think I'll be brewing a couple of split batches this summer...
> 
> Cheers Ross



US56 would be good as a blend with something else, the US56 would just attenuate the wort and not leave much character compared to the other yeast. A mix of WLP036 or another Alt yeast (k97?) and US56 would work brilliantly. Then again, just start with the right stuff in the first place and get some WLP029 Klsch or WLP011 Euro Ale. Haven't tried the Wyeast one but i don't like the idea of having to filter the beer to get any results from the yeast.

I will be entering a Klsch into the NSW Xmas case, using WLP029 instead of my last attempt that scored 103/150 in the NSW HB champs that was a little too sweet because i used WLP036 alone. Even with a mash schedule of 45mins at 63C then another 45mins at 71C the yeast comes out a little too sweet/fruity for an authentic Klsch, even though i achieved 15% more attenuation than the WL spec called for. 

Hop choice is pretty much anything noble, i had good results from using a mix of Taurus 14.8% for bittering and Saphir 4.5% for a little flavour, the Xmas case one gets Styrians & Saphir for bittering with a CZ Saaz plug for flavour. :chug:

I hope my Xmas case entry comes out well enough that people from NSW can use it as a decent starting block for their recipes - this is one competition where i think the competition will be very fierce.


Edit: I've put my recipe up http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=251


----------



## James Squire (28/10/06)

Hi all,

I currently have a psuedo-lager Koelsch style brew in the kegs at home. It started off as an experimental type brew that was basically designed to get rid of the last bits and pieces of a few varieties of German hops from the freezer. I was after a lager type brew (to suit the hops) but only have the ability and temp control to brew down to 14C. So out came the trusty US56! 

Now up until fermentation had begun I had not read the style guidelines for a Koelsch. After a Vic case swap Koelsch I had a quick read and discovered that this was in fact what I had created (aside from the yeast). So obviously from this point on I was anxious to have a tasting and see how I'd done and when the time finally came I was definately not disapointed! Sensational style this is!

Mine is (from memory) 90% pils malt, 10% wheat. Mashed at dry temps.

My question for the Koelsch buffs is what is the desired attribute from the Koelsch yeast? I ask this because I managed to acheive (using US56) quite a nice "tang" to mine that I believe to be as per style? I guess to back Ross up, I'll give another thumbs up to US56 Koelsch's!

Cheers guys,

JS


----------



## big d (28/10/06)

A most excellant choice Stu and co. I look forward to trying my hand at this beer in 07.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Aaron (28/10/06)

James Squire said:


> My question for the Koelsch buffs is what is the desired attribute from the Koelsch yeast? I ask this because I managed to acheive (using US56) quite a nice "tang" to mine that I believe to be as per style? I guess to back Ross up, I'll give another thumbs up to US56 Koelsch's!



I find that hard to put my finger on. Get yourself a classic example and you will know immediately. You also don't want the diacetyl that us 56 produces.


----------



## Voosher (28/10/06)

Aaron said:


> James Squire said:
> 
> 
> > My question for the Koelsch buffs is what is the desired attribute from the Koelsch yeast? I ask this because I managed to acheive (using US56) quite a nice "tang" to mine that I believe to be as per style? I guess to back Ross up, I'll give another thumbs up to US56 Koelsch's!
> ...



Koelsch is a style that I've never brewed and never even tried :excl: 

Aaron,
Are there good examples readily available here?
If so which and where?
Cheers.


----------



## hockadays (28/10/06)

Reissdorf Kolsch is at a few of the better bottle shops...

Whats the opinion of using wyeast 1007 german ale yeast. I've used it on alts and get a very clean dry beer, little if no fruit from it. Looks like it's next on the brew list...


----------



## Aaron (28/10/06)

The only time I have gotten my hands on a real Kolsch, ie one from Kln it came via the International Beer Shop in Perth. I think you are unlikely to find one in a bottle shop around Adelaide.


----------



## Ross (28/10/06)

Aaron said:


> You also don't want the diacetyl that us 56 produces.



Not a problem I've ever had with US-56, but agree diacetyl is not wanted in the style.

cheers Ross


----------



## Kai (28/10/06)

The closest I can get to putting my finger on it is it's a winey character, like a fairly light and slightly fruity white. Doesn't sound good in a beer but is incredibly pleasant in a good koelsch.


----------



## wee stu (28/10/06)

Aaron said:


> The only time I have gotten my hands on a real Kolsch, ie one from Cologne it came via the International Beer Shop in Perth. I think you are unlikely to find one in a bottle shop around Adelaide.



Phil, at Goodwood Cellars showed me an importers list that included a Kolsch on it, he didin't get it simply because he did not now how well it would sell, and to be fair he was aware of kolsch freshness issues, and he didn't want it to hang around on the shelves.

Maybe a few Croweater AHBers should lobby Phil, and maybe the guys at hamoods plonk. Between us, I am sure we could guarantee sales of a couple of cartons for them  

With summer coming on, maybe some regulars could even put a word in Jade's ear at the Wheaty?

Pulled together, the Adelaide AHB creew probably have more clout than we realise.

I'll also have a chat to my mate Brenton at Empire L:qour and see if he can pull in any for us.


----------



## Aaron (28/10/06)

Ross said:


> Aaron said:
> 
> 
> > You also don't want the diacetyl that us 56 produces.
> ...



Interesting. Every beer I have had that has been made with us56, not just my own, has diacetyl. I find that it's one of it's signatures. The only way to really mask it seems to be really high hopping rates. That said I have only brewed with it myself a couple of times.


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/10/06)

Kai said:


> The closest I can get to putting my finger on it is it's a winey character, like a fairly light and slightly fruity white. Doesn't sound good in a beer but is incredibly pleasant in a good koelsch.




Totally agree.

I find the yeast lends a very subtle, pleasant grape/bready character to the finished beer. Nothing in a Kolsch jumps out and grabs you. It's just the nice delicate blend of flavours that make it differ from your average pale lagers and make it a barely discernable ale.  

Warren -


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (28/10/06)

Was reading Ray Daniel's "Designing Great Beers" last night. He says that the Kolsch style is not well documented and has only been an identifiable style since the 19th C. Some of its characteristics are:
- Kolsch yeast is important, or a clean German ale yeast that is highly attenuative that accentuates the malt.
- There is little or no hop aroma or flavour. Hops, particularly Spalt, are used for bittering only.
- Simple grain bill - use pilsener or ale malt. Crystal is not really true-to-style. Wheat can be used in small quantities
- Sacchrification to occur at 63-65 degrees C to get a higly fermentable wort

You also have to keep the fermentation temp low. Basically treat it like a lager and condition it like a lager (although a little warmer). With a whole year to go, this looks like a real challenge!


----------



## Alien boy (28/10/06)

Weyermann site link


----------



## goatherder (28/10/06)

I just raced out and grabbed a bottle of Kppers Klsch. 

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/13789/30279

It's got no date on it except for "use by october 2007" on the importers sticker. I hope it's fresh enough to give me a feel for what an authentic Kln version is like. I'll give it a taste later tonight perhaps...


edit: fixed dumb mistake


----------



## Ross (28/10/06)

Alien boy said:


> Weyermann site link




Well there's another dried yeast to throw into the mix - S33 :blink: - Anyone per chance tried this in a Kolsch??

cheers Ross...


----------



## AndrewQLD (28/10/06)

I have posted this link before when I brewed my first Kolsch, but I can't be bothered looking for the thread.
Kolsch
A very interesting, informative and I believe accurate description of the style with some good info on ingredients. Requires a delicate hand as far as hops go, Definately not a style for the hop heads.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ross (28/10/06)

Nice article Andrew - I see it confirms the use of yeasts not normally associated with a kolsch

"Yeast Most good high-attenuating Ale yeasts can be used to make a decent Klsch-style beer. Wyeast 2565 is specifically designed for Klsch-style beer, as is White Labs Klsch (reportedly from PJ Frh). 1007 German Ale is another good choice, and even 1338 European Ale or Chico 1056 can be used. Basically anything that can ferment very clean at room temperatures strong esters are verboten in Klsch and can attenuate in the 80-85% range."

cheers Ross


----------



## AndrewQLD (28/10/06)

Ross said:


> Nice article Andrew - I see it confirms the use of yeasts not normally associated with a kolsch
> 
> "Yeast Most good high-attenuating Ale yeasts can be used to make a decent Klsch-style beer. Wyeast 2565 is specifically designed for Klsch-style beer, as is White Labs Klsch (reportedly from PJ Frh). 1007 German Ale is another good choice, and even 1338 European Ale or Chico 1056 can be used. Basically anything that can ferment very clean at room temperatures strong esters are verboten in Klsch and can attenuate in the 80-85% range."
> 
> cheers Ross



Very true Ross, while I can't speak for us-56 I can say that the white labs dry english ale yeast is great for this style, very clean fermenting attenuates very well and best of all flocculates like nothing else.
I would be brewing this beer a few times before entering in a comp as it is very hard to perfect. Slight differences in recipes and brewing style make huge differences in the finished beer, and fermentation temps are crucial too.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Aaron (28/10/06)

I am going to be a decenter on this one. Admittedly I have only tried a couple of Kolsch's but I just can't imagine getting that true character from anything but one of the Kolsch/German Ale yeasts.

That said looking at the BJCP style guide you could produce something to hit the style guide perfectly with any highly attenuative and reasonably clean yeast so they would probably be suitable for competition. If you are brewing for the comp you woul probably be best off with something like 007 which is highly attenuative and very flocculant.


----------



## Doc (28/10/06)

Kolsch is a style that I've researched a lot, and brewed a lot.
I have however never had the pleasure of going to Cologne and having a fresh biergarten Kolsch, so what I perceive as a perfect Kolsch maybe inheritantly flawed.
I've even brewed the historical version (Hop Bitter Lager Bier) from the Kolsch style series book.
I feel even more research is necessary for me to enter the mash paddle next year. Really hope the judges are up to the same research.

Doc


----------



## Aaron (28/10/06)

Doc said:


> Kolsch is a style that I've researched a lot, and brewed a lot.
> I have however never had the pleasure of going to Cologne and having a fresh biergarten Kolsch, so what I perceive as a perfect Kolsch maybe inheritantly flawed.
> I've even brewed the historical version (Hop Bitter Lager Bier) from the Kolsch style series book.
> I feel even more research is necessary for me to enter the mash paddle next year. Really hope the judges are up to the same research.
> ...


It would be nice if it were to be judged against a a more traditional style guide. However, the guide used will be something similar to the BJCP guide. Which doesn't really capture Kolsch in my opinion. However, I don't think I would be up for writing it either. If you, or anyone else for that matter, have thoughts on the style guide that should be used please share.


----------



## goatherder (28/10/06)

Aaron said:


> [
> It would be nice if it were to be judged against a a more traditional style guide. However, the guide used will be something similar to the BJCP guide. Which doesn't really capture Kolsch in my opinion. However, I don't think I would be up for writing it either. If you, or anyone else for that matter, have thoughts on the style guide that should be used please share.




Can you give us a link to a style guide other than BCJP? I'd be keen to see the differences.


----------



## Kai (28/10/06)

My guess is that a clean neutral koelsch brewed with something other than the koelsch whitelabs or wyeast will do well, but will be pipped by any equally good beers that do include those winey flavours.


----------



## Aaron (28/10/06)

goatherder said:


> Can you give us a link to a style guide other than BCJP? I'd be keen to see the differences.


That is the problem. There isn't one that i know of. I am certainly not qualified to write one either.


----------



## goatherder (28/10/06)

Aaron said:


> goatherder said:
> 
> 
> > Can you give us a link to a style guide other than BCJP? I'd be keen to see the differences.
> ...




Me neither  

OK, so how would a european HB comp Kolsch be judged? surely not by BJCP?


----------



## Stuster (28/10/06)

According to this site and verified by this official German site (at least by my very rusty German - could one of the German speakers confirm this.)



> The style is called Klsch after the local dialect word for 'of Cologne'. In 1985 (25.06.1985 to be precise) the German government and 24 breweries from the Cologne region published the 'Klsch Convention'. It was inspired by the attempts - fiercely resisted in Cologne - of outside brewers to cash in on the popularity of Klsch. According to the convention, a beer may only be called Klsch if it meets the following criteria:
> 
> * it is brewed in the Cologne metropolitan area
> * pale in colour
> ...



Obviously the first one is out for us. I doubt that most brewers are going to be filtering their beers either. Interesting that the convention states that Kolsch should be a hop-accented beer, while the BJCP guidelines say



> A clean, crisp, delicately balanced beer usually with very subtle fruit flavors and aromas.



Perhaps this is just relative to IIPA hoppiness.  

The gravity also goes higher than the BJCP accept, with 'real' Kolsch being 11-14% plato which is 1044 to 1057, compared to the BJCP guidelines of 1044 to 1050. However, I'm not sure how strong Kolsch versions actually are as this is just the definition of a vollbier rather than the range of Kolsch. From the info in the first article I linked to, most Kolsch is 4.8%.


----------



## homebrewworld.com (28/10/06)

A lovely choice of style !
I love Koelsch, and without a word of a lie i am drinking my best Koelsch to date!
I brew it a fair bit and have had mixed results/failures.
I wish the comp was next week ! anyway.

My brother brought me back a commercial example from Germany called 'Fruh' ( i think :blink: )
It was crap....filtered and more like a vb than any beer i have tasted before, but my brother loved the Koelsch i made, and said i was very close to the mark.

Good luck boys,and girls..........
Cheers


----------



## Trough Lolly (28/10/06)

homebrewworld.com said:


> [snip]
> My brother brought me back a commercial example from Germany called 'Fruh' ( i think :blink: )
> It was crap....filtered and more like a vb than any beer i have tasted before, but my brother loved the Koelsch i made, and said i was very close to the mark.
> 
> ...



If you had a bad PJ Fruh's then something happened in transit or storage - it's a benchmark example.
Good choice for the Mash Paddle...and for those who want a good primer on the style you might want to read this article in Brewing Techniques...click here...

Sleeves up folks - this style will challenge your brewing skills and I've been chasing this style since I first visited Cologne in '87...

Cheers,
TL


----------



## homebrewworld.com (28/10/06)

Trough Lolly,
I guess your right re: 'Fru' and i may have got a bad example.
It was in hand luggage, and treated with kit gloves by my bro,but it didnt help.

Guess i will have to get over there and test it for myself.
And yeah,gloves are off............  

Cheers


----------



## johnno (29/10/06)

Yeah this style will challenge everyone it seems. 

A very little known style, Hardly tasted by anyone , let alone brewed.


So what will anawbs judges, judge it against? Seems like not many people have had much experience with the style.

All good and well to say against the BJCP guidelines, but if you have hardly ever drunk this beer before what will make you a better judge than anyone else.

what will make an anawbs judge's decision any better or more informative than anyone else's?

Pretty bad choice of beer for a local comp I would say.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Stuster (29/10/06)

I don't think it's that obscure a style to homebrewers, johnno. The NSW Xmas case last year included two fine Kolsches, Doc's and Duff's, and they were both very good beers and quite different as well. I've brewed one which was dumped due to faults on the brewer's part :blink: and I know of other brewers locally who have brewed Kolsch with success. That said, you are right to some extent that probably most of us (including me) haven't tasted an authentic Kolsch. Plenty of time to visit a good bottle shop though. :super:


----------



## mje1980 (29/10/06)

You reading this ray??


----------



## Doc (29/10/06)

The Bodenstaz website has a lot of info on Kolsch as well. I think the guy was writing a book, but don't think it is finished or published yet.
A lot of the detail starts on this page though.
Half way down on the left had menu pane are the rest of the sections for Kolsch.

Beers,
Doc

Edit: Just seen the link is in Wee Stu's initial post. Double edit; and AndrewQld


----------



## wee stu (29/10/06)

Commercial examples of Kolsch are elusive in Oz, but they are available.

I have no affiliations, whatsover, to any of the businesses I am going to cite. Just passing on the results of my own googling for any would be kolsch afficionado planning on taking up the mash paddle kolsch challenge in 2007.

*Dom Kolsch* is available from Perth's International Beer Shop here

*Reissdorf Kolsch* can be found at The Beer Store here

I am not recommending either of these retailers specificially, nor their beers. I just reckon that this suggests, probably at least two wholesalers are importing kolsch into the country. If you are on good terms with a decent independent bottleshop, they may be able to help you out, wherever you are

There are also at least a couple of Australian micros willing to have a crack at Kolsch style beers:

Jarrah Jack's  in Pemberton WA have produced Settler's Ale, in the Kolsch style, as a seasonal. Not currently listed on their web site, but IBS have it on their stock list still,

As other people have suggested in this thread already, Potters Brewery, in the Hunter Valley of NSW have also brewed in the kolsch style, under the Hunter Beer Co. label. Apparently available on tap as far afield as Melbourne.

So, if you are an intrepid beerhunter, the Kolsch is out there. Happy hunting.


----------



## Aaron (29/10/06)

Well I can see a bulk buy coming along. I'm too lazy to organise it, stu?


----------



## wee stu (29/10/06)

Aaron said:


> Well I can see a bulk buy coming along. I'm too lazy to organise it, stu?



Thanks for the assist, Aaron h34r: 

Adelaide, or at least SA, kolsch fanciers only, can email or PM me with their expressions of interest in an SA AHB chapter commercial kolsch purchase. If there is sufficient interest I will make some phonecalls.

Whether we can make a viable purchase ourselves, or just convince a regular commercial outlet, be it bottlo or bar, to get it in, I reckon kolsch in Adelaide by Xmas is a definite possibility


----------



## Stuster (29/10/06)

For Sydneysiders, there is Reissdorf Kolsch available at Worldbeers. Just close by Duff's, for any Xmas casers who are dropping their case off there (and bringing some back to the Inner West?) h34r:


----------



## DJR (30/10/06)

Stuster said:


> For Sydneysiders, there is Reissdorf Kolsch available at Worldbeers. Just close by Duff's, for any Xmas casers who are dropping their case off there (and bringing some back to the Inner West?) h34r:



Also available at Stanmore Cellars, bless 'em, my local bottlo! Also has Duvel, Weihenstephaner, Schenkerla Rauchbier, a whole bunch of Schneiders, including the infamous Scheneider Aventinus Dunkelweizen Eisbock  i should tell the guy to try and get the Hunter Kolsch, i did mention it to him but i should see if he can order it in. The Vic on the Park pub at Marrickville - on the corner of Addison and Enmore Rd across from the park has the Hunter Kolsch on tap.

I might get a 6-er of Reissdorf for the ISB BBQ - but feel free to pop in and grab something else too! Camperdown Cellars probably stocks it too.


----------



## wee stu (30/10/06)

DJR said:


> Also available at Stanmore Cellars, a whole bunch of Schneiders, including the infamous Scheneider Aventinus Dunkelweizen Eisbock  i should tell the guy to try and get the Hunter Kolsch, i did mention it to him but i should see if he can order



I am pretty sure it is the importer who brings in Schneider tht has Reissdorf on their list. If your bottlo can get, eg, Aventinus, they can get authentic kolsch


----------



## Asher (30/10/06)

Managed to slip in a couple of Kolsch's in a two hour stop in Cologne on our way from Brussels to Munich... I feel the hardest part of this style will be to judge it. It's a style where subtlety, or balance make a winner.... so objectivity can be easily lost...

Here's a pic of a Sion kolsch - little hop character. surprisingly malt driven with a sightly creamy mouthfeel and a hint of a peppery hop finish.
Sion was less delicate all round compared to Fruh, the other kolsch I managed to find... Side by side they were just different, but equally enjoyable.




Check out the beer advertising.. 



Asher for now


----------



## Trough Lolly (30/10/06)

Canberra brewers may want to drink some Kolsch on tap! B) 
The Zierholz brewery has German Ale (Kolsch) on tap at the following establishments:

Grazing Restaurant
Debacle
University House
Harmonie 
Vikings Town Centre 
ACT Rugby Union Club 
Mawson Club 
Telstra 
Durham

No affiliation yada, yada...get in quick before I runs out! :chug: 

Cheers,
TL


----------



## BrissyBrew (30/10/06)

BABBS members where lucky enough to sample some fresh kolsch that Ken brought back from holidays.


----------

